# Rock Island TCM22 / 9mm



## dick A (May 29, 2020)

I recently purchased a TCM.22 / 9mm and am somewhat disappointed . Went to the range to shoot the tcm22 barrel and on the 41st shot had a casing rupture and had to return home as I could not remove the spent casing and yesterday while firing the same pistol it would not feed the final round ( 10 ).


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I’d contact the folks at RIA. Their customer service has a good reputation for making things right for their customers.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dick A said:


> I recently purchased a TCM.22 / 9mm and am somewhat disappointed . Went to the range to shoot the tcm22 barrel and on the 41st shot had a casing rupture and had to return home as I could not remove the spent casing and yesterday while firing the same pistol it would not feed the final round ( 10 ).


Is that the magnum ?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

pic said:


> Is that the magnum ?


the 22TCM is a Armscor creation. It is a bottleneck cartridge that basically fits 9mm platform 1911s (9mm breechface, but .45 ACPish length) but shoots a .22 cal bullet at high velocities.


----------



## dick A (May 29, 2020)

pic said:


> Is that the magnum ?


yes the tcm22


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dick A said:


> yes the tcm22


Very nice,
Sounds like everything was going great until the rupture. 
Where abouts on the casing did the rupture occur ?
Thank you.


----------



## dick A (May 29, 2020)

pic said:


> Very nice,
> Sounds like everything was going great until the rupture.
> Where abouts on the casing did the rupture occur ?
> Thank you.


just above the case head .


----------



## dick A (May 29, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I'd contact the folks at RIA. Their customer service has a good reputation for making things right for their customers.


I just sent an E-mail and thanks for pointing me in the right direction .


----------



## dick A (May 29, 2020)

I just sent them an e-mail and hope to hear something back


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

As mentioned above, contacting RIA is your best bet. I came really close to getting the TCM/9mm gun as I have an RIA 1911 which is a very good gun with zero problems in about 9 years. I'm a reloader and I read a bunch on reloading that cartridge. At the time data was very limited, and only one or two bullets would work (magazine and feeding "restrictions") and IIRC there are two versions of the cartridge one for the 1911 platform and one for rifles and other design handguns. I might still get one as the 22 TCM is interesting and I like a challenge...


----------



## dick A (May 29, 2020)

I find the 9mm. in the 1911A2 works well it's the 22tcm that has a feeding issue . since I bought it 3 weeks ago I've fired 200 ( 9 ) mm and only 100 (22tcm ) but will continue working with it till 500 plus rounds .


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had a real interest in getting 1 of these RIA 1911s. I have the RIA 1911 in 45 acp, and have been wanting to get a 9mm 1911 for some time now. I think I am going to get the RIA 22tcm/9mm combination. I'll keep an eye on this thread to see how this progresses.
Please let us know what the factory says/does.
Thanks!


----------



## dick A (May 29, 2020)

I've really enjoyed shooting the RIA 1911A2 , the 9mm runs without problems but have a few issues with TCM22 . they both are very accurate and fun to shoot . good luck .


----------

